# Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline



## Skysnake (19. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab obigen Switch sehr günstig bekommen, leider war kein Handbuch mehr dabei und jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich das Ding nicht zum laufen bekomm 

Wäre richtig cool, wenn jemand behilflich dabei sein könnte den Switch zum laufen zu bekommen, will den für kleinere Lan´s oder so nutzen.


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

sag, magst dir nicht das handbuch raussuchen, runterladen, 
und selbst den router einrichten.. ?

abgesehen davon, du ja nicht mal das exakte modell angibst.


----------



## Skysnake (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

lesen ftw... 

Zitat aus dem Topic: 





> Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline


glaub genauer gehts nicht...

Und kannst ja gern mal nach nem Handbuch suchen im Netz.... Rat mal was ich gemacht hab. Compu-Shack gibt es nicht mehr, daher auch kein Support oder Handbuch vom Hersteller beziehbar, und ansonsten liefert Google etc auch nichts

EDIT: 

Achso und noch was, das ist nen SWITCH kein Router, nur so nebenbei. Sollte nen Layer 2 Switch sein wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab. Auf jedenfall mit Management-Funktion


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

oh, sorry, my fault.

vom gigaline 2024 goldline managed switch gibts 7 verschiedene modelle.

welche hast du?


----------



## Skysnake (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

ähm sollte eigentlich nur ein Modell geben, aber halt mit unterschiedlichen Modulen, ansonsten setz mal bitte den Link zu der Seite, dann sag ichs dir.

Hab ganz normal 16 Ports + das 8 Port Kupfer + 1Gbit Glasfaser Modul drin (Kupfer sind nur 100er Ports)


----------



## Skysnake (23. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Echt keiner da, der sich eventuell mit nem managed switch auskennt?


----------



## dot (24. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Kann man den nicht auf die Werkseinstellungen zuruecksetzen? Dann muss doch mindestens ganz normales Ethernet funktionieren?


----------



## Skysnake (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

für Ethernet brauchste Login+PW und da kenn ich halte weder das eine noch das andere.


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Der Switch sollte sich auf Auslieferungszustand zurücksetzten lassen. Bisher keinen managed ohne diese Funktion gesehen.


----------



## Skysnake (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

ja, aber dann brauchste halt Standart Login+PW was mir halt unbekannt ist :/


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

versuche mal admin / admin. passt bei vielen


----------



## dot (25. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Mal beim Hersteller nach dem Standardbenutzer und Passwort angefragt?


----------



## Skysnake (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Hersteller existiert seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr, daher auch kein Handbuch mehr online zu beziehen etc.

Das mit admin/admin wäre ne möglichkeit, allerdings find ich den Switch nicht im Netzwerk :/

Mit nem Nullmodemkabel müsste man wohl drauf zu greifen können hab ich wo gelesen, aber ob ich das so einfach bei mir anschliesen kann  Zumal man da sicher auch Login und PW brauch


----------



## dot (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Ist ueberhaupt sicher das man ueber die normalen LAN-Ports auf das Menue zugreifen kann? Ansonsten mal dem PC IP Alias fuer alle lokalen Netze vrgeben (192. / 172. / 10. / ...) und dann mit einem Netzwerkscanner mal das LAN durchforsten.
Scheint auch wenig an Informationen auffindbar zu sein im Netz das niemals vergisst...


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Konfiguration geht zu Beginn normalerweise nur über die serielle Schnittstelle.


----------



## dot (26. August 2010)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Schreib doch mal den Threadersteller von hier Layer-2 Switch managen - TweakPC Hardware Forum an. Der hat das Ding ja zum laufen bekommen und war heute online.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

sodele gibt mal was neues von dem Switch 

Hab "inzwischen" mal von meinem alten MB die Serielle Erweiterungskarte für den internen Anschluss eingebaut, und auch ein entsprechendes Kabel gekauft.

Nach ein paar Monaten des rum liegends, hab ich auch die Zeit gefunden ein tool runter zu laden, Hyperterminal gibts ja unter Win7 nicht mehr. 

tutty.dwalin.ru :: news

Da gibts das Tool, hat auch funktioniert.

Jetzt such ich allerdings nach User und PW  

Die Standardsachen wie leer und admin / admin hab ich alle schon durch, auch nach nem Reset gings nicht :/

Bin jetzt etwas ratlos


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

bei meinem 3Com waren die Standardpasswörter gut im Handbuch versteckt (das waren sogar solche Backdoor-PWs, die die gesetzten PWs umgangen haben).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Habe auch mal gesucht und
benutzername: admin
passwort: nichts eingeben
gefunden.Die ip des switches könnte die 192.168.1.10 sein.Das ist zwar eigentlich der standard für den 8000T,aber sowas wird auch gerne mal für die komplette produktpalette standardisiert.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

admin/ ""

ist es nicht. Hab ich gleich als eine der ersten Sachen ausprobiert.


----------



## CommLan (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe: Compu-Shack Gigaline Switch 2024 Goldline*

Hi,
da das Thema noch offen ist, ich den Switch auch habe, selbige Probleme erfahren habe aber die Lösung gefunden habe, wärm ich die alte Kamelle mal eben wieder auf.

Zuallererst sollte die Anmeldung via Konsole sichtbar sein. Ansonten besteht keine Verbindung und die Mühe ist für die Katz. Wichtig: 115200 Baud einstellen, sonst labert der Switch polnisch rückwärts.

Dann muss man den Switch zurücksetzen, wozu man KEIN Passwort braucht. An der Vorderseite des Switches befindet sich ein Reset - Button, den man mit einer Nadel drücken muss. Diesen kurz gedrückt halten. Dann muss man, während des erneuten Bootvorganges Escape drücken. Dies muss passieren, bevor er irgendetwas lädt, sonst geht er nicht mehr zum Boot-Prompt sondern ignoriert die Eingabe.

Anschließend findet man den Prompt vor:
Boot>

Hier kann man "help" eintippen zum gucken. Da wir ihn resetten wollen, tippen wir den in der Hilfe gezeigten Befehl "rstcon" ein. Anschließen startet der Switch neu. Falls er nicht neustarten sollte, "boot 1" eintippen.

Zu guter letzt ist der Standard - User "admin" mit leerem Passwort zu bestätigen. Fertig.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte irgendjemanden noch helfen damit, weil manch einer ja noch alte Hardware rumliegen hat und sie vielleicht nutzen will.


----------

